# TOC(I think) ID help please



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2017)

I picked up this frameset a while back and have yet to do anything with it. I don't know much about it and was hoping I might squeeze a lil info out of our resident Cabe TOC experts. I can post up more pics tonight if specific frame characteristics may help identify it. As always, thank you for your help in advance. Mike


----------



## jkent (Jul 17, 2017)

A shot of the rear drop outs might help as well. Just a suggestion.
What does the serial number look like?
JKent


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2017)

jkent said:


> A shot of the rear drop outs might help as well. Just a suggestion.
> What does the serial number look like?
> JKent



Ask and you shall receive:


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 17, 2017)

Badge holes or decal orrr blank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Badge holes or decal orrr blank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No badge holes that I can see. Pretty sure it had a decal at one time


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 18, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I picked up this frameset a while back... thank you for your help in advance. Mike




You are very welcome in advance.  I've nothing to contribute at the moment, but I will be working on it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> You are very welcome in advance.  I've nothing to contribute at the moment, but I will be working on it.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 18, 2017)

*
Appears to be a Flying Erkel.  *

*Okay ... that wasn't funny at all.

Your machine is beautiful to behold, however.

...... p.

*


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 19, 2017)

Very Nice! Looks kind of Miami built. Also if you get sick of it I could provide a good home.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2017)

Bumping this up...any ideas?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Bumping this up...any ideas?



Build it; Ride it.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 22, 2017)

That type of filigree was common in the latter part of the 1890s, but there were so many small manufacturers producing similar bikes during that time, it's often difficult to identify them without something obvious like a badge or some other unique feature.  The sprocket looks familiar but that could easily have been a replacement.
I agree with tripple3 - maybe just go with it and build a rider.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2017)

Dean must be a Dentist, he took the words right out of my mouth, and sent me a bill.... :eek:


----------

